
Best Practices for Building a Microservice Architecture - dm7
http://www.vinaysahni.com/best-practices-for-building-a-microservice-architecture
======
salmonlogs
Great article, very comprehensive

------
joshbaptiste
Indeed this was a great read, felt like i was reading the O'Reilly
Microservices book all summed down into a blog.

